# a Real Miss America...



## WidowMaker (Feb 9, 2010)

Thought you guys might enjoy a better view of my avatar.

I do not know this young lady, but I do love her...


----------



## Nosmo (Feb 9, 2010)

I agree and she is a real beauty for sure.

Nosmo


----------



## JDCOMPACTMAN (Feb 9, 2010)

Be difficult to concentrate flying with her!


----------



## madman39 (Feb 9, 2010)

:agree2:


----------



## salmonhead (Feb 12, 2010)

:agree2:


----------



## mulberryplains (Feb 13, 2010)

Beautiful woman, great avatar!


----------



## WidowMaker (Feb 22, 2010)

mulberryplains said:


> Beautiful woman, great avatar!



====

I think it goes well with my handle, I'm betting she's made more than a few widows...


----------



## MostShady1 (Feb 22, 2010)

:jawdrop:


----------



## dozerman37 (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Job Corps Tree (Mar 11, 2010)

*areal miss America*

I see Central Washington how far from Yakima?? My old home town


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 11, 2010)

God bless AMERICA.


----------



## WidowMaker (Mar 22, 2010)

Job Corps Tree said:


> I see Central Washington how far from Yakima?? My old home town



====

That would be it, actually just west of Yakima a few miles...


----------



## mojorisin (Mar 23, 2010)

:rockn:


----------

